# CraftBeer Pi - Loading beer XML



## Eddie Regan (19/5/18)

I have just built a CraftBeerPi controller to control my 3v brewery and am trying to load a beer XML exported from BeerSmith. I have chucked it on a usb and put that in the raspberry Pi. Can’t seem to load it in to the recipe book. 

Any ideas? 

Eddie


----------



## millsii (29/5/18)

Can you access CraftBeerPi via the web interface from a PC? If so, on the available recipes page click the upload icon in the top right. It will bring up a window to upload the beer XML from the PC.


----------

